# Winter's on it's way....



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

Who's horses & ponies are getting fluffy already? Romeo's starting, his belly is getting very plush! I love his winter coat when it comes in, he is the hairiest TB I have ever met, he grows a coat like a NF pony! His tummy gets so soft & fluffy I just stand there nuzzling my face into his side & stroking his belly lol yes I know I'm wierd! Not so pleasant come Spring, he takes ages to moult, drifts of white hair everywhere for months......


----------



## Shady (Mar 7, 2011)

Well my pony was hairy anyway.... like super hairy. But he's all naked now as I clipped him last week. So much better bless him, no longer gets all hot and sweaty when I ride him, and enjoys his hacks a lot more ^_^.


----------



## blackdiamond (Feb 5, 2011)

My TB has more or less been rugged all summer as it's been wet, cold & miserable.
We've had no summer at all here 

My WelshxTB has started to get hairy again, but again she's had her rug on a lot of the time too.

I've started to get more & more feed in storage for the upcoming winter & my hay has been ordered.

The winter heavyweights have all been cleaned & reproofed ready for the snow we are forecast for the end of October !!!!
If the forecast is correct it's going to be a long drawn out winter  

XxX


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

Snow in October! That's harsh, I'm on the south coast so winters are shorter & a bit milder here but even so last winter seemed to go on forever! We had to rent additional grazing this year, there was no grass at all on the fields we already had, was still feeding haylage in June!


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

i love sal when shes all fluffy, i could hug her all day!!


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Going to do Sambas first ever clip on Sunday, might wear my hat


----------



## Secondhand Tack Online (Nov 12, 2011)

Already clipped once, will have to clip again soon. My pony works hard he's a carriage driving pony and regularly drives 7 miles at trot. Takes about 40min, so if he's not clipped he would never be able to work.


----------

